

PredictionIO, a machine learning server for software developers & data engineers - tilt
http://prediction.io/

======
ranza
I got an email from them just because im "staring" the Meteor repo on
Github... I really hate when people send me mail that i didnt signup for!

~~~
hanula
I've received similar email about possible integration with Pyramid framework
last week. So I created sample package [1] but haven't got any reply yet..
Hate when people don't respond to emails. [1]
[https://github.com/hanula/pyramid_predictionio](https://github.com/hanula/pyramid_predictionio)

~~~
dkersten
I got an email like grandparent and I replied asking about licensing. They
replied, but it took a a little over 2 weeks before they replied. So, they
will probably reply, just not promptly.

------
nicksergeant
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087)

------
toisanji
How is this better than using other frameworks such as scikit learn? it is
hard to tell what extra value they provide from the copy on their website.

~~~
arb99
What other frameworks are out there (other than the one you mentioned) that
are worth looking into?

~~~
SanderMak
LensKit: [http://lenskit.grouplens.org](http://lenskit.grouplens.org) which
also prominently features in the currently running 'Intro to Recommender
Systems' MOOC on Coursera.

~~~
hydrology
The MOOC course is very interesting. Do you know if there's a way to get
enrolled? It looks like the registration is closed and there's no upcoming
offerings available currently. Thanks.

------
schappim
This has already been posted to Hackernews! Having said, I used Prediction.io
all day today, (against a few years of Shopify Ecommerce order data) and it is
the easiest way to break into machine learning. Props to the Predictionio
team!

~~~
ar7hur
Just being curious, what kind of metrics are you interested in predicting for
Shopify? I would give away my car in exchange for a few years of Shopify order
data :)

~~~
schappim
To be clear: This is data from my store on Shopify. Not Shopify itself. I want
to be able to do Amazon style email recommendations / up sells :)

------
Anon84
Lot's of discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574087)
as well

------
thethomaseffect
Also got an email, because I'm "engaged" with Django framework on Github but I
hadn't starred PredictionIO at this point. Sent a reply, no response. Seems
they just want visibility among devs and are using the fact they're open-
source as an excuse to directly contact people. Good product or not I really
don't like being deceived.

------
leokun
> r = cli.get_itemrec_topn("myEngine", 5, {"pio_latlng":[37.9, 91.2]})

Without the preceding comment I'm sure this line of code is clear as crystal
to whomever wrote it. To me it might as well be hieroglyphics. If you write an
API, do not abbreviate the public methods.

------
bratsche
Totally unrelated, but looking in the source for PredictionIO (which is Scala)
they've got this _really_ deep directory nesting before you can find the code.
That's something that always annoyed me about typical Java apps.. is that also
a common thing in the Scala world?

~~~
noelwelsh
If you use the sbt build tool, which is by far the most popular in the Scala
world, you have to use Maven-style directory layout which is the originator of
the horror you refer to (see [http://www.scala-sbt.org/release/docs/Getting-
Started/Direct...](http://www.scala-sbt.org/release/docs/Getting-
Started/Directories.html)). Most Scala projects don't bother with the
com/foo/mystuff directory structure part, retaining just the mystuff
directory, which is a small saving.

It's an annoying vestige, but I typically don't navigate the directory
structure to find files anyway. Instead I use projectile in Emacs. I'm sure
other editors have similar systems.

------
jordansexton
I also received a spam email from them after contributing to Rails and sent
them an email about it. PredictionIO people: your fellow developers aren't
idiots. You wouldn't want to be spammed after contributing to open source
projects, so don't spam us.

------
mwexler
Recently exposed to [http://0xdata.com/](http://0xdata.com/) at Strata NYC and
was very impressed. Just another to add to the list of great open source
modeling and prediction tools.

------
d0ugal
GitHub link -
[https://github.com/PredictionIO/PredictionIO](https://github.com/PredictionIO/PredictionIO)

------
monstrado
Is this similar to Myrrix?

[http://myrrix.com/](http://myrrix.com/)

------
neovive
Out of curiosity, is the voice-over in the demo video computer-generated?

~~~
idProQuo
I'm pretty sure it's just really well recorded. The voice changes in tone to
emphasize different words, which isn't a feature in any text-to-speech program
I know of.

All that said, every time I read a comment in this thread, I hear it in that
voice now.

------
justplay
yes, i also received email from them. But when i see this symbol in email
subject

    
    
        <>

i found that this is some kind of promotional email.

------
bad_user
Interesting - the article has ~61 points and ~20 rants :-)

------
kisitu
got the same email. Pretty targetted spamming and annoying. Good product, SPAM
is just pushy.

